# Looking for my first kayak



## ncanitano (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey guys - I'm an avid fisherman and want to be able to get onto the water better and thought a fishing yak would be a great way to go. I've been in regular yaks before but not a fishing one yet so I'm hoping for some suggestions on what to look for. Here are some details:

I'm only 5''6' and want to be able to stand up and cast if at all possible
Will take it out on rivers, small lakes, maybe around the rocks/harbors on lake erie and maybe the sounds out by the outer banks or camping (mainly local though and smaller lakes)
I think 10-12 feet is about right but have no clue
I think sit on top makes most sense but again not sure
I don't want something that weighs 100 pounds
I can buy new but would prefer used - don't see much on the marketplace forum or Craig's list right now
Thanks in advance for any suggestions - looking forward to trying this out!!


----------



## ronbo613 (Jul 5, 2014)

Looking for a used kayak is a good idea for your first one. SOTs are good for fishing and can handle a lot of different conditions. Maybe this will help you out.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Having one kayak that performs well on small rivers and lakes, AND in Erie and Outer Banks is not really possible.
If your primary fishing is going to be small lakes and rivers, than the world is your oyster.
10 footer is plenty at your height, but 12 would be fine too. The downside is a 12 foot sit-on-top is probably going to start getting heavy.
What's your budget?


----------



## ncanitano (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks - that is helpful, but it asks more questions than it gives answers!!! I think SOT is definitely the way I'm going. Any other suggestions or pointers?


----------



## ncanitano (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks Bubbagon. I realize one kayak will not be ideal for inland lakes as well as the outer banks and Erie. Mostly will use it on smaller lakes and some rivers. I just want to be able to drag it to work downtown once in a while and tool around the inner-harbor or just around the rocks on Lake Erie for shallow smallies, and maybe just use it some on the back waters in the sounds that are on the protected side near Corolla Outer Banks (Not really the open lake or ocean waters). I'd say I'm an experienced beginner, so my budget depends on what I see, but would be in the $300 - $1,000 range. Thanks for any additional thoughts!!


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Kayak companies all fudge their weight specs. If the claimed weight is 50 lbs it's probably closer to 60. If the capacity is listed at 300 lbs, think 250. And while 50 or 60 lbs doesn't sound bad, weight spread over 10' can be an issue. Easiest way to haul one is in the back of a truck with the tailgate down. Roof racks are expensive and require loading/unloading 4 times, so sometimes become an excuse to leave the yak at home especially when just going fishing for a short while. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Give the Vibe Sea Ghost a look:

https://vibekayaks.com/products/vibe-kayaks-sea-ghost-130-angler-kayak?variant=15687073734


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

With your budget, best bang for the buck would most likely be finding a Wilderness Systems Ride 115 if you are buying new. They can be had for around 1000. I have also seen used Jackson Coosas in that price range as well.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

I just got an inflatable paddle board and it is sick! Highly suggest looking into that avenue as well if you have not considered.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Pic attached.


----------



## SJB (Mar 22, 2017)

I own 4 kayaks right now and if you are just getting into it, I would recommend a 12' recreation kayak, and unlike some others mentioned, I prefer the closed versus SOT. I fish some bigger water with mine and can handle waves without really getting too wet. I created a board to hold my rods and all other gear. The one I always grab is my wilderness systems. It is going on over 15 year old and still a great boat.


----------



## ncanitano (Mar 21, 2009)

I've not seen a ton of used kayaks for sale unfortunately on this site or Craig's list. 

I have seen the Jackson cruise 12 and the wilderness systems 115 - both SOT. I like both - any huge differentiating factors?


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

ncanitano said:


> I've not seen a ton of used kayaks for sale unfortunately on this site or Craig's list.
> 
> I have seen the Jackson cruise 12 and the wilderness systems 115 - both SOT. I like both - any huge differentiating factors?


Paddling.net is a great site for research. Austin Kayak (ack.com) is a great site for purchasing with no sales tax and free shipping on many but the biggest yaks.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

ncanitano said:


> I've not seen a ton of used kayaks for sale unfortunately on this site or Craig's list.
> 
> I have seen the Jackson cruise 12 and the wilderness systems 115 - both SOT. I like both - any huge differentiating factors?


I had a WS Ride 115 and now have two Jackson Cruise 10. I can't speak for the Cruise 12, but the Cruise 10 is about 20 pounds lighter than the Ride 115. I'm 5'8" 150pounds so the lighter kayak was a huge plus for me.

I'd say the Ride 115 is more stable but neither me or my wife have a problem standing in the Cruise.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

OnTheFly said:


> I just got an inflatable paddle board and it is sick! Highly suggest looking into that avenue as well if you have not considered.


Welcome to the party! I friggin LOVE fishing off a paddle board. I own a Jackson SuperFISHal, and I've paddled all of the inflatables from Hala. The Hala Fame is my favorite fishing platform of all time.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> Welcome to the party! I friggin LOVE fishing off a paddle board. I own a Jackson SuperFISHal, and I've paddled all of the inflatables from Hala. The Hala Fame is my favorite fishing platform of all time.


I remember seeing you coming off the scioto when I was headed out in a night mission on my yak. That was part of what drove me to get one. I looked at Hala boards and they were sick but i was being a cheapo and got the Atoll board for $699 with paddle, pump, backpack. 

So far so good, has a 2 year warranty so we will see if i made the right decision. I tend to beat the crap out of my gear!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

BTW, I settled on a 260 cm kayak paddle for mine.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

the ride 115 for your budget


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> the ride 115 for your budget


at 80+ lbs I would pass


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Tbomb55 said:


> at 80+ lbs I would pass


69 lbs


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> 69 lbs


listed at 76 lbs on their own website


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Tbomb55 said:


> listed at 76 lbs on their own website


Sounds like you are just really weak if complaining about it. Maybe you should work out some.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

chris1162 said:


> Sounds like you are just really weak if complaining about it. Maybe you should work out some.


The guy stated he didn't want something heavy. That's a heavy yak. Try to focus.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Tbomb55 said:


> The guy stated he didn't want something heavy. That's a heavy yak. Try to focus.


Only heavy if you are weak. Try to focus.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

OnTheFly said:


> Pic attached.


Oh man - I am so JELLY right now!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Tbomb55 said:


> listed at 76 lbs on their own website


Mine is 2 years old 68 or 69 lbs back then


----------



## ncanitano (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks guys. I bought a used Jackson cruise 12 in great shape and I'm really excited to use it soon.


----------

